# A Very Humbling Experience



## auxprix (Sep 29, 2004)

As some of you may know, I am currently studying in Japan. I have been on a month long hiatus from Judo because of other commitments. Yesteday, I got back into it at a local sporting complex. I'm writing this to both Judoka and non-Judoka alike, so I'll try to give explainations for the terms that they may not be familliar with. 

The setup was similar to how we practice in America, except a little more Uchikome (practice throwing) Ukemi (falling technique) and a little less Newaza. Also, a little more Pomp and attention to rank.

Anyways, I saw some REAL Judo. Young blackbelts with increadible skill. I Uchikomed (practice threw) with one younger blackbelt who's Jigotai (defensive posture) was the best I've ever seen. It felt like I was trying to throw one of those easter Island heads over my shoulder. needless to say, it would have been impossible.

I have to admit something. My technique is not rock solid. I'm, however, blessed with good back and abdominal strength and use it to make up for my lack of timing. But these Judoka wouldn't let me get away so easily. 90% of my hip techniques didn't even phase their balance. Later in practice, the head sensei (striped red belt, meaning he's a 6th or 7th dan) worked with me on my Ippon Seoe (back throw). I had always thought I was good at the Ippon, but yesterday's experience told me otherwise. I learned that I have to stop concentrating so hard on endurance and strength, but moreso on Timing and set up.

Then, Randori (live practice). I got schooled. I got schooled good. Almost everything I did was countered or blocked. Again, I am bigger and heavier than most Japanese (I'm 5'11" and 175 lbs) so I thought they'd have some trouble with me. Not so. It would have been embarrasing, but I was so awed by their skill that I didn't care. I appreciated having the opportunity to be beaten by such great practitioners.

There is one thing to be said. My Newaza (ground technique) held up very well. I didn't beat the blackbelts alot, but I gave them ALOT of trouble. I even got a pin and an armbar (not bad for a go-kyu against a 2nd Dan). The others seemed impressed and some even switched orders to get a chance to try out their ground techniques on me. It was something I cound be proud of.

I write this as a bit of a warning and an encouragement. If anyone seeks to practice their art in it's indiginous country, be prepared for a rude awakening. It will most likely be a very strenuous workout with People that just don't ever stop. It is a great experience, however, and I would recommend it to anyone fortunate enough to have the chance. I'm looking forward to see if I do any better tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 29, 2004)

Great story, thanks for telling it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks for sharing...

i have the some of the same problems as you ...i'm 6'5'' and i understand that strength is a lot less important than technique...but sometimes i'll just get so frustrated and use strength to do it...but it always boggles my mind when one of my female instructors who is under 5'4'' easily...she can just toss me around like i'm nothing...

it's always amusing when she demonstrates on me..."Now, i don't know if i can do this to nick because he's so big...but..." and proceeds to drive me into the mat...luckily i have her around to remind me that strength isn't all that important...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 30, 2004)

Sometimes you don't necessarily have to be in the indiginous country to experience the technical expertise of excellent Judo.

Here in Boston we have a lot of Asian students going to local colleges and universities, and sometimes a high ranking Judo player will drop in on your dojo.

Several times Japanese sandans in Judo have dropped in to work out with us, and send us whizzing to the mat.  Their technique is so good its scary.

I had the good luck to work out with a Korean attending MIT named of Cho Jea Ki (bronze medal Olympics) whose _tokui waza_ was osoto gari.  It is very true that in Judo, size does not matter.  The biggest American students, some who were 6' 6" giants and had some previous wrestling experience from out in the Mid-West, went down seemingly without effort at the hands of this Korean.

It makes you spend a little more time to get your technique done right.  As Jimmy Pedro said: "Practice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect."  And I think he learned that lesson from all of his training in Japan.


----------



## auxprix (Oct 1, 2004)

> It makes you spend a little more time to get your technique done right. As Jimmy Pedro said: "Practice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect." And I think he learned that lesson from all of his training in Japan.


Very true indeed.

One thing I forgot to mention. Not only was their technique excellent, they had endurance. Again, I thought I had endurance...but...Damn!

I'm going back tonight. I'll be happy even if I spend my 3 remaining months here working the 1st kyo throws untill they are perfect. I'm concentrating on getting results now.

One more thing I'd like to add: I am not complaining in any way about my home institution, sensei, or his training methods. The main reason for my, well, crappiness is that I often work out with older men (a little passed their prime) and less experienced people my age who let me get away with bad habits. Here, I don't have that luxury.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2004)

> work out with older men


are they skilled older men? jk.
I sometimes have a problem with size but its the smaller kind. I'm 5'9" 160lbs.
the newer guys however......I can and will throw them. (ps. I am speaking of aiki)


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 1, 2004)

Great story.  I'm glad you brought some excellent skills that piqued their interest, as well!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 3, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> Very true indeed.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. Not only was their technique excellent, they had endurance. Again, I thought I had endurance...but...Damn!
> 
> ...


Yes, one of the members of the past Olympic team remarked on Jimmy Pedro's endurance and said the man has a steam engine in his chest, meaning he never gets tired and will wear you down during competition.

Personally I take that advice seriously, so I work on speed, technique, and endurance over strength!


----------

